

Ask HN: What are some great examples of well-designed startup websites - zeynalli


======
zeynalli
I'll start with my favourites:

1\. <http://heymosaic.com/> 2\. <https://www.airbnb.com/> 3\.
<https://www.mint.com/> 4\. <http://beanstalkapp.com/> 5\.
<http://www.newcompany.name/> 6\. <https://squareup.com/> 7\.
<http://disqus.com/>

------
jongold
I have a popular list of great landing pages on Kippt here -
<https://kippt.com/jg/beautiful-landing-pages>

------
gregcohn
What are your criteria for this? "Beautiful" and "drives conversions" are two
different things.

Also lots of threads on Quora by special interest (e.g.
[https://www.quora.com/Onboarding/What-products-have-the-
very...](https://www.quora.com/Onboarding/What-products-have-the-very-best-
onboarding-user-experiences))

~~~
zeynalli
My criteria are:

\- user experience and information architecture done right

\- visual beauty, pixel perfect and modern aesthetics of web user interfaces

Can we think the web page with a visual beauty and lack of call to action?!
Would it be a good designed website? I think no. So, well-designed website has
all of important aspects, to call users to action.

~~~
OafTobark
Thats not what he meant. Ugly sites can convert and do extremely well. Visual
beauty (aesthetics) and conversion/UX are not mutually exclusive. Not that it
lacks a call to action or any sort.

